# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Ein Penis fordert Gehaltserhöhung

## schiene

Ich der Penis fordere Gehaltserhöhung aus folgenden Gründen: 


+ Ich arbeite hart körperlich 
+ Ich arbeite in großen Tiefen 
+ Ich stürze mich, Kopf zuerst, in meine Arbeit 
+ Ich habe Wochenenden und Feiertags nicht frei 
+ Ich arbeite in einer feuchten Umgebung 
+ Überstunden werden nicht bezahlt 
+ Ich arbeite an einem dunklen Arbeitsplatz, der kaum belüftet wird 
+ Ich arbeite bei hohen Temperaturen 
+ Meine Arbeit setzt mich der Ansteckungsgefahr von Krankheiten aus 

Lieber Penis, 
nach der sorgfältigen Prüfung Ihres Antrages, ist die Kommission zu dem Entschluss gekommen, selbigen aus folgenden Gründen abzulehnen: 

+ Sie arbeiten keine 8 Stunden durch 
+ Sie schlafen nach kurzer Arbeitszeit ein 
+ Sie folgen nicht immer den Anweisungen des Managements 
+ Sie arbeiten nicht immer dort wo sie angewiesen werden, sondern halten sich öfter in anderen Gegenden auf 
+ Sie ergreifen nicht die Initiative, sondern müssen unter Druck gesetzt und freundlich behandelt werden, bevor Sie überhaupt anfangen zu arbeiten 
+ Sie hinterlassen ihren Arbeitsplatz ziemlich dreckig 
+ Sie halten sich nicht immer an die Sicherheitsanweisungen, z.B. das Tragen von Schutzkleidung 
+ Sie gehen lange vor 65 in Rente 
+ Sie können keine Doppelschichten übernehmen 
+ Sie verlassen manchmal den Ihnen zugewiesenen Arbeitsplatz, ohne die Arbeit beendet zu haben
+ Und als ob das noch nicht genug wäre, haben wir Sie auch noch ständig den Arbeitsplatz verlassen sehen, in Begleitung von zwei sehr verdächtig aussehenden Säcken 
 :traurig: 

Wir verbleiben mit freundlichen Grüßen
Das Management

----------


## Enrico

::  

Ferkel   ::

----------

Was soll erst einer sagen,
der "arbeitslos" wird?   ::

----------

